# VirtualBox XP keine Internet verbindung



## timmy92 (25. Juli 2008)

Hi
also ich nutze zuhause virtualbox bin auch ganz zufrieden. habe xp aufgespeilt und möchte jetzt internet im virtuellen system.habe im vtsystem ip eingetragen aber es passiert nichts bekomme keine verbindung.dann habe ich probiert den lan treiber zu installieren kommt ne fehlermeldung das kein lan l1 oder so vorhanden sei. was kan nich ich tun das es geht?
habn zuhause den rp614v4 von netgear


----------



## zyrano (31. Juli 2008)

Ob Vmware, Virtual pc oder Virtualbox man muss immer den Netzwerkadapter auswählen über den man kommunizieren möchte, ob die physikalische Netzwerkkarte, NAT - Gemeinsames Netzwerk oder die virtuelle NIC.
Wähle die Physikalische Netzwerkkarte aus, stelle sie einfach auf DHCP und guck ob du ins Netz kommst. Bekommst du noch keinen Link dann gib dir eine statische IP im Netz deines Routers und trage deinen Router als DNS Server ein. Teste nun ob du den Router oder www pingen kannst. Geht dies auch nicht, hast du die Möglichkeit eine Virtuelle Netzwerkkarte zu wählen, auf deinem Host alles so wie es war zu belassen (also so das der Host ins Netz kommt) und eine Bridge zu machen (einfach auf die Lan schnittstelle gehen und Verbindungen überbrücken) als nächstes trägst du nun die IP deines Routers als Gateway und DNS ein dies müsste auch funktionieren.


----------

